# Ikea cafetiere product recall



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw in the daily express IKEA are recalling some of the Forsta coffee makers(cafetieres) due to the glass breaking anyone using one is advised by them to check the website http://WWW.IKEA.co.uk for more information


----------

